# Holy *X* ... fka: A small bear in the big world [CotSQ]



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

Since I'm writing the logs in english anyway I thought it might be nice to post them here for your pleasure. They are not as storylike and descriptive as some I've read here, but I just don't have the time (and the memory) for that 

We're playing City of the Spider Queen with a group of students, with players with 1 to 7 years of RPG'ing behind them. We're using the 3.5 rules.

The characters are:
 Windwalker, Male Human, Sorcerer/Elemental Savant (Air)
 Naridia, Female Aasimar, Sorcerer
 Sir Crobat, Male Aasimar, Ranger / Paladin of Torm
 Grigor, Male Human, Cleric / Church Inquisitor of Azuth
 Pjotr, Male Halfling, Rogue / Temple Raider of Tymora


Reserves:
 "elf" aka Jallarzi, Half-Elf, Rogue/Dungeon Delver
 "gnome" aka Critas, Male Gnome, Illusionist

Former Character:
 "human" aka Lorgan Skullsmasher, Male Human, Cleric/Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple
 "city-human / light-human" aka Tizal, Male Human, Sorcerer/Elemental Savant (Earth)
 "new city-human" aka Imellios, Male Human, Sorcerer/ Elemental Savant (Air)
 "orc" aka Grudash Flamerage, Male Half-Orc, Barbarian/Cleric (retired, not dead)
 "Shiny-human" aka Ahmeli, Female Aasimar, Sorcerer
 Fierce, Male, Druid/Bearlord, accompanied by Sharp (Awakened Female Brown Bear) & Space (Awakened Male Dire Hawk) ... for a while accompanied by Growl (Male Dire Bear) (retired, not dead)
 "small grinder" aka Grinder, Male Feral Human, Druid, accompanied by Wolf (Male Wolf) ... for a while accompanied by Fang (Male Monitor Lizard) (retired, not dead)
 "drow" aka Rielat, Male Drow, Rogue (retired, not dead)


More information can be found on our local game board:
http://www.theaprilfools.nl/dnd/index.php?c=5


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 1: No drow .. only death and spidermonsters*

_*Adventure 1: No drow .. only death and spidermonsters*_

*Day One*

At the edge of our territory we were approached by a human. I don't know his name, but have seen him around in the woods a few times before. He understands the way of things, to bad there are only so little others who do. He told us he came with a message from _Randal Morn_ from _Dagger Falls_, the human settlements are his territory. I can remember walking around there, between the buildings, but it seems like a lifetime away. I read the message ... it asked for our help and said there is meeting in _Dagger Falls_ today.

We decided to go there. _Sharp_ will go to the meeting, while I stay just outside town. She's better in that anyway, and the town makes my fur shiver. The guards got a little scared and seem none to bright, letting her walk through town by herself. All went well and _Randal_ seems a stable man. There were some others to, and he told them and _Sharp_ about the need for the meeting. A few farms and small villages have been attacked by drow. The people and cattle have been killed but nothing of value has been taken. I can't understand this. How can two species of elves be so different.

Killing without reason ... not even for food. I think its a good thing if we help them with this problem, _Sharp_ agreed, but more because we can't have all these killing in our territory. They will become better protected and that will seriously cut into our access to the cattle.

_Sharp_ proposed to ask for a lessening of the hunting in the area ... quite a good idea , so she asked. _Randal_ agreed to take care of the matter when we had some succes.

The others also agreed. They seem an odd bunch. _Sharp_ introduced herself to them. The orc _Grudash_ seems a strong man, with a strong smell ... the human _Lorgan_ is a strong warrior to. I don't see why the elfwoman _Jallarzi_ is here ... she is small and weak.

We will leave tomorrow, the tracks of the drow lead to old crypts about ten miles south.

*Day Two*
After a nice meal of deer, _Space_ went to _Dagger Falls_ again, to scout for the others.

They emerged from the town long after sunset, and we joined them. _Sharp_ told them who I was and we went to the crypts. They were pretty amazed at the stones circling above me, if only they knew. It took hours more to reach the crypts ... it is amazing how these creatures can survive ... being so slow.

Outside the crypthill there were two stone buildings. They seemed undisturbed. There was some weird smell outside one of the buildings, but I haven't been to crypts this old before, maybe human bodies smell like that after generations.

The elf called us because she'd found evidence of breaking in at the main doors. The orc and the human pushed the doors in and a strong smell of recent death came out. We found some dead drows right in front of the doors. They haven't been dead more than a few days.

The stones of the building seem really old, but nothing grows in here. The path leads on and around a corner. There is a smell of drow leading around the corner. I made my stone illuminate the area and we went forward. Most of the doors seem undisturbed, and don't smell of anything else but decay. The drows smell leads onward, down a set of stairs. We didn't go there just yet, because one of the doors here has been disturbed. The orc opened the door and got jumped on by a _Dire Lion_, quite a magnificent animal. To bad it's summoned and attacked us ... so me and _Sharp_ tore it apart. The others went in and waited for the other _Dire Lion_ to attack them !!! I really don't understand. They didn't stand in my way, so I clawed at the other one too and he went down pretty fast.

In the cave there were several crypts, with one disturbed. The elf took a chain from it, I remember that stuff being worth a lot to humans. She later took a long time trying to open another door with small things ... I don't know why. We went down the stairs, following the drow scent. There was a cave with a lot of skeletons, with a _Yellow Mold_ shooting spores in the air. We dodged that and walked on. The rest seems scared and always stays behind us, but maybe that's because we are just faster.

In a cave with a large statue _Sharp_ and me were suddenly attacked by long tentacles. We smelled it just a little to late. _Sharp_ was hit and dragged towards the creatures.

The tentacles attacked again soon after and dragged her even closer. The orc showed strength and rushed forward to attack it with his metal-thing. I severed the tentacles that held _Sharp_ she could get away. She seemed really weak, it must have drained her somehow. Soon after it attacked again, hitting me and pulling me close. That made it even easier to tear it apart.

_Sharp_ is really hurt bad, she is weak like a _Black_. She told the others that and the human showed his healing power, I was real surprised. Together with my own, her strength was restored, though she was still a little shaken.

We walked on again, the crypt seems to have ended, because these are all natural cavern. We found a piece of wall that didn't seem right, and my paw went right through. The orc and me stepped through and were attacked right away by HUGE spidermonsters with stong claws. They damaged me a lot and tore the orcs metal right off. We sought safety and ran back a little. They are to big to get out of the cave, but can probably claw their way out if they have enough time.

Soon after we stopped in the other cave, the orc nearly fainted. He seems extremely weak now, poisoned or something. I carried him out on my back, while _Sharp_ looked for a place to sleep. While I carried the orc, all he could mumble about was getting revenge at the monsters. I think its a good idea, these monsters don't belong here and will do enormous damage when they get out of the crypt.

*Day Three*
The orc and the human talked about how to make themselves stronger with magic, so _Sharp_ asked if they could make me stronger. The orc said he could, so he cast two spells on me. They seem almost the same as my own nature magic and made me a lot stronger. I made my claws better, as I do every morning. I wish I could do more magic, to make _Sharp_ stronger too, but I don't ... so she has to stay outside, it's just to dangerous. I am glad I can talk to her mind, it wouldn't be good if the others heard our fights.

So without _Sharp_ we went back inside. The orc made a passage smaller, so the spidermonsters will have a harder time clawing through it. I summoned some _Browns_, they went scouting to lead the monsters back to us. One encountered a humanoid and was killed by it. The others saw a humanoid too, in the cave of the spidermonsters. Just after they saw and smelled it, it was gone again. The orc and the human went through the crevice.

I ran away from the elfwoman to get more protection. These creatures seem real strong, so I need all I can get. I hate that I have to be in this form, even if it's just so short ... they can't see me like this ... I can't stand me like this. I returned with my old shield hovering besides me, which surprised the elf. Turning into a _Black_ to push through the crevice and turning back again afterwards really shocked her.

The orc and the human searched the cave, while I stayed a bit in the middle, and the elf remained at the side. When the two spidermonsters  suddenly appeared, we were ready. The orc and human cast their magic, and one of the monsters disappeared again. I spit the other in his eyes, blinding him. We ran towards it and hacked away at it. It hit me only once, I have to remember blinding monster more often. The others attacked it with all they could but didn't really hurt it. The orc did hurt it a little with his magic. I tore it apart with my strong claws ...  !!! WWWWRRRRROOOOOAAAAARRRRR !!!


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 2: Drow munchies and nasty lightning invisible gasform undead*

_*Adventure 2: Drow munchies and nasty lightning invisible gasform undead*_

*Day Three* ... continued

The spidermonster wasn't tasty, so I went around sniffing out the rest of the cave. I called _Sharp_ to me and looked around for magic. The wall we went through is an illusion, but there was another illusion at the other end of the cave. The human put his weapon in and it was stuck in a web. We went through and found a drow sitting in a cave. Suddenly a smaller spidermonster put a web in the entrance. When it came down to the floor I killed it and went after the drow. She had tried to stab our elf so I grabbed her. The elf could then easily stab her, and she changed into a spidermonster. A very nasty monster with a corpse oozing a weak poison.

I saw she had some magic things, but most important, saw another illusionwall. I went straight through and broke a web. _Sharp_ called to me from the narrow passage, so I helped her through. She'd encountered a human _"Tizal"_ and a gnome _"Critas"_, both smelling city-like, send from _Randal_ to help us with the drow. She doesn't like the gnome, I don't know why.

In the new cave I was attacked by two drow, with two others in the back casting spells. When she flew to the ceiling I charged at her, snatched her out of the air and tore her apart. _Sharp_ had in the meantime grabbed the other caster. The elf killed a drow and I killed the last. The gnome had some magic hold on the caster held by _Sharp_. They talked in a weird language and the gnome translated. They were from some tribe in war with another tribe ... I didn't get the details cause _Sharp_ and me were feasting on the drow bodies. Apparently there are two tribes, and we just killed the last of one of them, but the other was responsible for the raids on the surface.

The others wanted to go back to the mayor with the drow, so they went. The elf and us stayed back to guard the crypt entrance. _Space_, _Sharp_ and me took turns on the watch, while the elf slept some distance away.

*Day Four*

Early in the morning I smelled some things coming my way. I woke _Sharp_ and went to look. Two undead attacked me, while something else cast lightning from somewhere in the dark. I quickly ran to the source, while _Sharp_ destroyed the undead. It took some time to find it, because it kept running around silently. After a while we got to it, but couldn't really hit it. It's also an undead, from the smell of it. It cast some more lightning and flew away. I used Airmagic to grow wings and flew after it. I could follow it's scent, but it flew away faster than I could follow.

The next morning I went to the entrance, but didn't find any scent from the undead. I did find a scent at one of the buildings outside. _Sharp_ called the elf. After little doubt I opened the door and called a few bears. They went inside and attacked something there. It is invisible and might be the undead of last night. When it was grabbed by one of the bears, it escaped in gasform. I couldn't see it, but _Sharp_ smelled it as it flew by. We tried to hit it, but it didn't work ... only _Sharps_ magic claws did it damage. The elf told us it came out of gasform but we still couldn't see it. We grabbed it a few times after which it turned to gas again and again. Eventually it became visible, after which we killed it quickly ... it turned to gas and blew to nothingness.

The elf had gone into the building and opened a stone box, there was nothing. She couldn't open the second one so I pushed that open. There was some gold and stuff inside, that we split.

Time to hunt for something good to eat.


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 3: acid undead and lightning drow*

*Day Four* ... continued

While we let the sun warm us on the hill, I dozed off a little and woke up again when the city-human came flying in. The elf was off to somewhere else. _Sharp_ told him about the undead and the lightning, and we went off, into the hill to check for more undead scents but there weren't any. There was magic stuff in one of the stone boxes.

Back outside we got hungry and picked up the scent of a reindeer. It turned out to be a small one, but not to small for a nice meal. It's quite out of his habitat here ... they should keep more to the north ... except when I'm hungry 

*Day Five*

Late in the morning, the human and orc came walking from the city. The orc has a new metalhide with weird symbols. We went back into the hill to find and kill more drow, but they lagged behind ... they decided to bash in the door that the elf found real interesting. There was some stone behind it of a human woman ... later her ghost came into the cavern.

We tried to kill it, and I think that worked. She disappeared a few times, after which I tore apart the stone. There were three more caverns with boxes with some stuff in it. When I took it, the skeleton said I couldn't take it ... like he isn't dead and can stop me. The orc smashed a wooden box and put it back together again with magic ... stupid orc.

_Sharp_ asked why they went into the cave, it was because they wanted to check everything. First they don't want to go into dead people's cave, then they want to check everything, wierd two-walkers. ... So they rushed back and tried to bash in the door. So weak they were that after a few times _Sharp_ had enough and ran down the door. There was nothing interesting there.

We went back through the spidermonstercaves, and they were safe. We found some tracks of battle from the bears I called earlier. They led to a cave. _Sharp_ smelled undead there, just before they attacked. We broke them pretty fast, but there was a nasty female humanthing with claws that we missed often. She was weak so we killed her ... when it was dead it turned into some freaky demon/devil thing.

The thing must have killed others earlier cause there was all kinds of stuff in the cave, not much use to me, but maybe to the two-walkers.

The city-human had used magic to let the other human fly. Now he's not so slow anymore, so we can move on a little faster. Further on, we encountered two drow and a spider. One of the drow yelled real hard, until I killed him. There was a small passage leading down. That ended with a drop into a large cave. As soon as we went in, we were attacked by magic. There were some drow there and a spider and an acid-undead. I grabbed the lightning-drow and he magiced himself away. When the acid-undead was almost broken, the lightning-drow flew by, and I grabbed it again. Just like the other drow, it was soon a dead drow. The orc was hurt real bad, and went down in the fight. The drow made it all dark, but the city-human made it real light, so we could fight good. When the combat was over, I was really hurt, but my bear-magic fixed me up again


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 4: Largest web ever, all kinds of city stuff and a great new friend.*

_*Adventure 4: Largest web ever, all kinds of city stuff and a great new friend.*_

*Day Five* ... continued

We took the stuff from the drow and went to look where the other ran to. There was a huge hole in the ground, with no bottom to be seen. An enormous web was against our side of the wall, with strands going all ways. I threw a body on it, and it stuck. A while later I threw another body with a light on it down, and it kept falling. If you fall here, you die.

The light-human cast his great light on a body, and I threw that in the middle of the web. I could see two dark spots in the wall, probably other caves. The light-human went invisible, flying down to check, but got caught in the webstrands. A HUGE spider came running over the web and attacked him, after which he magic'd away. The HUGE spider went back to the side of the web, where we could see him sitting in a small cave. He didn't react much when I started swinging the web.

We checked the drow when we went back outside. He had poisoned himself but wasn't dead yet. Maybe we fix and talk tomorrow.

*Day 6*

Early in the morning my alarm went off and I woke up to be surrounded by nasty drow shooting bolt. One cast lightning and the other magic bolts. I quickly killed the magic bolt drow while _Sharp_ killed the lightning drow. The elf and human were fighting with another drow caster and some fighters, when two of the acid-undead came fighting. _Sharp_ and me killed them, after which I killed the last caster. The fighters went down somewhere on the way. Nasty Nasty drow, sneaking up on us in the night. I must kill more, they may not enter these woods again.

_Sharp_ went with the others, that now include the city-human again, to the city. He had been laying in one of the caves ... helpless ... atleast next time we'll know where to look.

I went into the woods and set up some tree walls to block interruptions. I focused myself and prayed all day to the Great Uberbear in the Forest of Endless Prey. He heard me, because my grumblings and roars were answered. Right through the walls I'd set up, the greatest bear I've ever seen came to me. 

A mighty male bear far bigger than me came into the clearing. We growled, pawed and sniffed eachother, and he will stay with me for a while, what a blessing.

I scared him a bit when I went to my other form, but I remembered having some protection stuff from former companions. I gave it to him and became myself again.

_Sharp:_


> I waited a while outside the city. I tried to contact _Fierce_ but can't. I hope it works, and he gets a new companion. I will stay with him, all the way, but others deserve a chance. I remember becoming his companion, small as I was. It was a wild time of play and hunting. Later when I grew, _Fierce_ changed from a black bear into a brown bear, and I was mightily surprised. Now I know why these things happen, allthough the new one probably won't. It's a good thing though, some bears have to watch over the rest.
> 
> Later in the day, when I was already back from hunting a bit, the human came from the city. He asked about all kinds of stuff, but they can sell it all, we can't use it anyway. The light-human wants _Fierce's_ ring ... he can have it but must pay something, because we need protection too.
> 
> Tomorrow when _Fierce_ is back the'll sell all the stuff and buy new things. I don't know what, but _Fierce_ will know what I need.




*Day 7*

I came back to the city, where _Growl_ and _Sharp_ got to meet eachother. I told _Growl_ not to attack here, because he almost did at first. After a while, I think he understands that _Sharp_ is more than your average bear. Well, he'll learn. Luckily _Sharp_ was smart enough to not get into a fight.

Outside the city _Sharp_ and me met the others and talked about the magic items. The'll go and sell ours in Watercity and buy some new things. The bears need protection or better claws, we'll see what the rest of the money can buy. The light-human wants my ring, and he can have it for some money and protection.


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 5: Big Spidermonster and more drow*

_*Adventure 5: Big Spidermonster and more drow*_

*Day 7 *... continued

They came back with the stuff _Sharp_ asked them to get. I put the amulets on _Sharp_ and _Growl_. Now they can much better attack without my magic. The light-human will protect them with his magic, so the'll be safer.

*Day 8*

We went back into the caves. I removed the barrier so now we can all walk through normally. The light-human send a little elemental through the unnatural wall, and he came back telling there was a cave behind it. He hit the wall a few times but that didn't help. I used my mighty bearpower to claw through the wall in little time. There were two drow-spider-monsters behind that. They did a lot of lightning-magic, that hurt, but we killed them. On the way back, I almost fell through a piece of stone that wasn't there. It looked like it was there, but wasn't. Weird magic stuff. There was a cave with lots of dead tiny spiders and another with two dead spiders.

When we came to the web of the HUGE spider again, the light-human cast a bolt on it. The spider didn't like that so he came running out over the web. He couldn't see us, because the light-human had made us invisible and able to fly. It bit _Sharp_ because she couldn't resist attacking. She was poisoned and felt really weak so ran away. I hit it again and again from invisibility. It tried to flee, but I flew after it and kept clawing and biting at it until it died. In the mean time the orc had also hit some drow and the light-human had use some more magic on drow climbing the web. We killed the ones that hadn't fled yet.

Then we went into the cave they fled to and fought some more with dwarves and drow. There were more nasty lightning-drow, but we killed them too.


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 6: The end of the big battle and some oozy stuff*

_*Adventure 6: The end of the big battle and some oozy stuff*_

*Day 8 *continued

I killed the last of the dwarves while _Sharp_ climbed back to the other cave. A bunch of drow came running into the cave, but they could't see us. The lightning-drow could see the orc and cast some light on him. They all attacked him, while I grabbed and killed the lightning-drow. There was a tentacle-head doing magic against us, but he was weak, so I killed the last drow first. Then the elf and the human entered, but they were to late.

_Sharp_ is really weak from the HUGE spider's poison, so we'll rest outside. I took two of the lizards with me, so we can eat. I have to find a way to get _Growl_ down tomorrow. Maybe the light-human can make me fly again so I can carry him. Outside we ate our bellies full on the lizards, and then went to sleep. The light-human talked to _Sharp_ a bit, but I don't know about what.

_Sharp:_


> Tizal came to me, talking about how evil Grudash and Lorgan are. I don't get it, they fight against drow, they are strong, they are good.
> 
> ...
> 
> (Later) ... they do smell like drow ... me watch them good.



When the orc and the human finally came back they were making to much noise so we moved off into the woods ... stupid two-leggers.

*Day 9*

Back down to the big cave. The fly-human gave me magic again, and I carried _Growl_ down. We sniffed around a bit, but there weren't any new drow scents.

The others went checking some doors and ran into trouble, so we came to help. There were two large oozy things, later three, or maybe four, it was hard to make out where one stopped and the other started. We slashed at them a lot, untill they fell apart. The orc was screaming and yelling a lot because they ate his armor.


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 7: More oozy stuff and big green city*

_*Adventure 7: More oozy stuff and big green city*_

*Day 9 *... continued

While the orc was putting on his other armor, the human walked away looking for a new metalthing to hit with. The elf walked around in a cave that was full of dust _<hatsjoe>_. The orc opened the other cave and was grabbed by a tentacle-thing. It dragged the orc in a pool. There were two small oozy things that I attacked. The tentacle-thing also grabbed me and pulled me closer. I clawed and bit it until it broke. By then, _Sharp_ had broken the oozes and the orc was drowning in the acid-pool. I pulled him out and fixed his wounds. Before I could make him better, the light-human took him away with his magic. The elf and us waited a while, and went through the other dusty caverns with small spiders that bounce off the walls.

We went down to another big cave with two passages leading to the big hole in the ground. We were about halfway in the web of the HUGE spider. On the other side of the cave, there was an enourmous cavern with green light and lots of small caves with small black creatures. When we went to check, they were drow, but there were very much so we went back a little. Then they made it all dark and we couldn't see anything. _Sharp_ and _Growl_ don't like it when it's all dark, so we went back to sleep and wait for the others to come back.

After a while ... they did and we went back to the cavern. It was still black, but when I came out of it, the darkness disappeared and we were attacked by lots of drow. They were very weak and I killed lots of 'em. There was another drow talking to us, and killing drow, very weird. He wants to talk to us. I'm keeping my eyes on him, even though he might want to help. _Sharp_ and _Growl_ are feasting on the drow while this one talks to us.


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 8: Attack of the Giants*

_*Adventure 8: Attack of the Giants*_

*Day 9 *... continued

They talked a lot with the drow, he is from the nasty slimy god. Two other weak drow stood hiding in the small cave. He wants us to help him, so he can make more slime-people. That is not good. He also wants us to kill prisoners. We are first going to look at them, see if their good.

So we walk to the prisoners and hear a *klonk* sound. We walk a little faster and suddenly it becomes dark in front. I walk in, _Sharp_ followes, Growl stays outside. Four creatures in darkness, one pointing metal stick at floor. They smell drow, other one smell elf, we kill drow, one run away. Body of light-human at the floor, killed by drow ... drow bad ... light-human protect us good.

We run after drow and more slowly through pass. See drow and bugbears, but Giants attack first. Giants attack _Sharp_ very much, and _Sharp_ very much hurt. I kill bugbears and drag _Sharp_ away while _Growl_ kills much bugbears and drow. Lizard-human also fight but Giants stronger. Then I spit into Giant eyes and kill both giants. Third giant and few bugbears keep walking around in rainbow-magic of gnome, good trick.

We go away, we heal much ... light-human dead, heal no good, lizard-human dead, heal also no good. We need new fighters, stonger !

Outside we rest, heal and eat. Human come to camp, human smell ok, not-city. He has nice tasty lizard     Human good, human become small bear, name _Small Grinder_   We big bear, but maybe human learn true bearpowers. Nice to see _Space_ again, _Space_ no like caves.

*Day 10*

Morning we pray to Uberbear in sky, _Sharp_ also pray ... little in bear, little in human. Gnome not respect, _Sharp_ hit gnome ... next time, we eat gnome. We go back into caves, and down to web. Drow-warriors in other web-caves. We go in and kill drow. Find much small caves and suddenly Snaketails appear.

They slam with tail and hit with spear. I call bears, but bears cannot harm Snaketails. Bears hold Snaketails a while. I see they not real, they magic like bears, so they go away soon.


----------



## Brekki (Aug 8, 2003)

*Adventure 9: Puny nasty magic*

*Adventure 9: Puny nasty magic*

*Day 10* continued

Bears hold Snaketails at bay, I call more bears, _Small Grinder_ call lizard that also holds Snaketails. We go away, we come back ... all gone. Caves empty.

*Day 11*

We pray again to Uberbear ... I now become great dire bear like _Growl_, _Growl_ very happy and go back to territory, _Sharp_ also very happy.

Human come to sleep-place, human smell like city. He is like now-dead light-human. Helps us, but can not protect _Sharp_ like light-human.

We go to caves again ... caves in big web. Upper cave we are attacked by lightning-drow. I get hit by lightning and _Sharp_ gets dizzy from gnomes lights in the air. We kill drow and some more in other cave. When we go back, I find doors in wall, high up in cave. Some magic on wall to hide door. I break door and go in, into magic mist. Mist nasty and cloud mind, make me walk the wrong way. Break two doors and get attacked by huge scary giant, go back outside. New city-human throws lightning on third door ... he fall dead, floating in air. _Small Grinder_ go in, but also cloud mind. Gnome do magic to catch drow, I grab him and he dead. _Small Grinder_ go into cave with giant, but there drow, drow magic away. We see new door, was hidden before, inside is cave with other drow with magic, I grab drow, he also magic away ... GGGRRRRR ... I find way to keep drow. Cave all magic, but magic not real, I see real cave, find writing, give to gnome. Nothing else in cave, we go back out. More hidden doors higher in cave.


----------



## Brekki (Aug 12, 2003)

*Adventure 11: Kill raiding family*

_*Adventure 11: Kill raiding family*_

*Day 12 *... continued

We go back up to rest and prepare for tomorrow. Goat-human and orc yelling and do travelmagic. We not go down alone tomorrow, good that _Small Grinder_ come back with elf, they also go down tomorrow.

_Small Grinder_ lose lizard, now with wolf. Wolf make to much noise, we sleep other place. ... Elf find us in night, she guard.

*Day 13*

We go down into caves, to magic-drow. They talk, magic-drow protect us, but he weak and puny spells. We go down to raiding-family cave. Elf go in, but gets blown out of cave by wind. We go in, see drow and acid-undead. Sharp not get in, she gets pushed out, damage by magic wall. I claw at undead ... drow casting, also undead. Kill some, throw one down hole. Elf attack _Small Grinder_, that not good. Nasty undead-magic-drow hurt, I no like, become HUGE bear, splutter drow-thing.

In meantime, _Small Grinder_ jump into hole and become dire hawk like _Space_, magic-undead-drow jump after and become dire bat. Hawk faster, but trouble getting away. Elf jump down after them. _Space_ flying down real fast and attack dire bat drow. He too slow and flee away. Elf tries to hit _Small Ginder Hawk_ with lightning, Elf bad.

Fight over, no drow left, other caves empty and quiet, we go in when _Small Grinder_ feel better. Cave smell like lots of undead and drow, we much work to do.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Aug 13, 2003)

This is a very good SH! Keep up the good work. 

PS what were those gaseous undead? I think I'll have to use them.


----------



## Brekki (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanx 

I am working on some kind of balance between an intelligent character and a bears points of view since he hasn't been out of bearform for more than a minute at a time over the last five years or so.

The _"nasty lightning invisible gasform undead"_ was a vampire sorcerer, they can assume gaseous form at will 

Due to a well-deserved  vacation I won't attend the next few sessions so my next log will have to wait for a while.


----------



## Brekki (Sep 10, 2003)

Due to a serious lack of time, the players of Grudash Flamerage and Jallarzi will become reserve players and only participate when they have the time. Two new players have been found and (if everything goes well) the adventure will continue next friday.


----------



## Brekki (Sep 14, 2003)

*Adventure 12: Many undead drow in to small caves*

*Adventure 12: Many undead drow in to small caves*

*Day 13* ... continued 

We stick elf to web ... elf acts strange ... we wait in cave for Small Grinder to heal. Goat-human comes flying down, very hurt by magic wind-wall. Inside small caves, smells like drow and undead ... but also smell fear. Caves small so I stop grow-magic. 

We find a feared drow tied to the wall. Drow not strong, held captive by other drow. He fight with us against drow-things. We go further, find big cave with spider-drow and normal drow ... they all smell undead. When we kill them, they turn to gas like undead from cave above. We hit gas and they are gone. The freed-drow is BAD, he stabs and hurts me very much. I grab and smack him till he's KO. 

We search cave with black altar and metal stuff ... After a while, Small Grinder heal drow ... he must walk in front, so no sneaky attacks. I don't trust drow. 

After few small boring caves we find bigger one with odd smell ... smells like drow and something else. We go in and find panterlike monster with tentacles. Sharp still has very strong stone fur so he does little damage. I push around him, and get attacked by black drow with large metal stick. He hits very fast and hurts very much. I grab him, but he get away and flee. I go little back and heal. Sharp grab him now, and kill him with drow. 

I use much bearstrength to heal again. We go back up to rest, go to other caves next sun. Goat-human does magic to go to big city and buy/sell stuff.


----------



## Brekki (Sep 22, 2003)

*Adventure 13: Almost kill big undead-drow*

_*Adventure 13: Almost kill big undead-drow*_

*Day 13* ... continued

We go out of cave ... and another shiny-human city-magic-smeller is waiting for us. She also wants to help against drow ... she also does travel-magic ... she will die soon.

We go hunt and rest for the night ... shiny-human comes comes back to us for the night ... she looks weak.

*Day 14*

Goat-human comes back from big city with new bracers and headband, very nice. He go back again, get stronger in city. We go into caves, shiny-human scared of sneaky-drow. Sneaky-drow weak ... but not trust sneaky-drow. Big cave with windwall hurt drow. I pull sneaky-drow through wall, he not stay behind and be sneaky.

We go to big cave in middle of evil family-home. There is undead-drow on standing stone, but standing stone not real. Undead-drow stand on ground, stone is fake magic. I grow really big and hit undead-drow lots of times, but undead-drow puts fire on armor so I hurt a lot and go out. _Sharp_ can't see undead-drow, only stone in her mind. _Small Grinder_ after a while also see undead-drow and attack. Sneaky-drow throws wood, but wood not hurt stone, stupid sneaky-drow. Shiny-human does lots of magic, but most don't hurt undead-drow. Some does ... that's good.

While I heal outside, _Sharp_ finally see undead-drow, and it comes out of stone. Then _Small Grinder_ also hurt a lot, so he comes to me and I heal him. _Sharp_ hits undead-drow, but fire hurt _Sharp_. Sneaky-drow sneaky *AGAIN !!*. He throw sticks at shiny-human while _Sharp_ goes outside.

We heal with nature-magic and bear-power, while _Small Grinder_ makes cave all muddy to hurt undead-drow. _Sharp_ goes on lookout and sees undead-drow rise from mud. Shiny-human is not there.

I go back in ... _Sharp_ still weak, _Small Grinder_ also weak. I hit undead-drow, but it almost kills me with very nasty magic. We go outside, heal and kill undead-drow and sneaky-drow next sun. Maybe shiny-human not dead but travel-magic, I don't know.


----------



## Brekki (Oct 21, 2003)

*Adventure 14 & 15: Bad family dead ... back to the forest*

_*Adventure 14: Resting* _

*Day 15 * 

Healing 

*Day 16 * 

Back to the group

_*I wasn't able to attend this session*_

_*Adventure 15: Bad family dead ... back to the forest*_

*Day 16 *... continued

When we come back to caves, _Small Grinder_ and new Shiny-human are also there. New Shiny friend of old Shiny ... we go down to the caves. They killed leader of bad drow family last sun. They also found paper ... we read ... paper about drow family far down, giving orders.

We come back down and there is new door in room, to big stone box. But first we seach for old Shiny under mud. Lots of mud, and very hard, but we find shiny. Dig her up, and pull her out. She not strong when alive, she not strong when dead. Legs break and stay in mud. We also dig out legs. New Shiny makes lots of water from her face, she does thing so old Shiny will be good in death.

Now onto box ... there stong magic on box, but new Shiny take away the magic. Metal ropes around box, but bears strong and hack them away. In box all kinds of magic stuff, but all small stuff not for bears.

We go back up to rest ... finally done with drow. New Shiny not understand, she wants down. We not go down, caves not very nice for bear and now problem here over. Drow come up ... attack farms ... we not have much cow and sheep ... now drow dead and we have good hunt again.

*Day 17*

New Shiny looks at the magic stuff and tells what it is, but it's not for bears. We go back to the forest, not go into the caves again. _Small Grinder_ comes with us to forest, he also not go down further.


_*and thus ends the story of the small bear in the big world ... for now*_


----------

